# My new little terror!



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I am pleased to announce that my wife and I are the proud adopted parents of a beautiful newborn baby boy!!!!

After several unsuccessful invetro and other assorted procedures, we had given up hope to be parents when we were blessed with word of a private adoption of a distant relatives unborn child. The news was delivered on my father-in-laws birthday. (he died on fathers day in 2002 of a heart attack hours after I called to wish him a happy fathers day, he stated he couldn't wait to be able to call me when we had a baby of our own, nine years later I think he saw to it that we were called on his b-day) we naturally jumped at the chance! on July 12, 2011 my life forever changed with the arrival of my son, Jackson Liam. 

I already have a costume, a headstone has been carved in my boy's honor, and am ready to start teaching him to haunt, is it too soon?? NOPE I didn't think so either!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*congrats*

Congratulations! That is such a heartwarming story,thanks for sharing. It's nice to hear something happy for a change with all that is going on in the world. I wish you and your new family much happiness.

And no, it is absolutely not too early to start the lil guy haunting muahahaha:jol:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's wonderful Azscoob! I am very happy for you and your new family. Have fun being a dad!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations on the arrival of your little haunter-to-be


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats Azcoob! I am so happy for you! nope, its never to early to introduce him to haunting! He'll be standing at your side handing you tools and glue soaked newspaper in no time!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome! You can never start haunting too early!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new haunter.  And no, it's never too early for haunt training.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats and welcome, I love hearing stories like this!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

*Major Congrats!!!!* I can relate to your joy. My husband and I tried for 11 years. Finally on our last IVF it worked. Twin girls! Then a son two years later. Now they are going to college.  Enjoy every minute with your son, what a wonderful blessing. Remember days last forever, but years fly by!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Congratulations on the little monster! (and I mean that in the nicest haunting way!)
ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Indeed a little blessing.... when he isn't crying, peeing on me, dealing with colic, or other such things he has been dealing with!

I vaguely recall what sleep was like.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Congratulations, it's an amazing journey set before you!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

azscoob said:


> Indeed a little blessing.... when he isn't crying, peeing on me, dealing with colic, or other such things he has been dealing with!
> 
> I vaguely recall what sleep was like.


Now you know why so many professional haunted houses have nursery scenes in them!


----------



## mry14u2nv (Sep 24, 2010)

Congrats! That is wonderful. Enjoy every moment.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Congratulations! AWESOME!! And the adventure begins.....


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations. It's never too early to include your son in your passion for Halloween. However, I would advise waiting until he is a little older before trying to make a duct tape double!!!  Enjoy this wonderful new chapter in your life!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

That's really awesome! I don't think it is ever too early to be a haunter.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm so happy for you. Everyone should know the joy of sleep deprived days. Now I have to say it since no one else has...Pictures! We want pictures!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

What a lovely story, congratulations!!!!


----------

